# Lone Star Fruit Basket



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

A couple of days ago my early warning detection system sounded the alarm that I had incoming unknown bogies from the Lone Star State. It turns out that @TexaSmoke had set off the trip wires attempting to send me a "Get Well Soon" gift box. Some people like flowers, fruit baskets, and the like; as for me, cigars are my jam! Thank you Russ, this was both unexpected and well accepted brother. All are familiar to me accept the Castañeda. What's the story on that one?

*For those wondering; the black thing at the top of the photo is a guitar pick.*


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Glad it made it safely and hope your recovery is swift. The Castaneda was just something I got one day locally and got another in a PIF. Kept one, sent one. Still haven’t had a chance to try all the stuff I’ve been sent over the last month. 


Who can be against us?


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Awesome gesture! 


Sent from Dino’s living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> A couple of days ago my early warning detection system soun ded the alarm that I had incoming unknown bogies from the Lone Star State. It turns out that @TexaSmoke had set off the trip wires attempting to send me a "Get Well Soon" gift box. Some people like flowers, fruit baskets, and the like; as for me, cigars are my jam! Thank you Russ, this was both unexpected and well accepted brother. All are familiar to me accept the Castañeda. What's the story on that one?
> 
> *For those wondering; the black thing at the top of the photo is a guitar pick.*


Frigging Awesome @TexaSmoke, Now let's see that pick in action Leatherneck!!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Great work! Just when the concrete around your mailbox was beginning to really set up.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Nice hit!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Solid first strike capability!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Great hit!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Solid hit !


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Nice hit brother


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

I gotta eat more fruit! Well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

@Scotchpig I tried to get you to taste the local cuisine!

Who can be against us?


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

I may take a nibble 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice stogie package.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

This new guy is causing a ruckus.
Makes my trigger finger twitch.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Rondo said:


> This new guy is causing a ruckus.
> 
> Makes my trigger finger twitch.


Come on, @Rondo! Just trying to have a little fun and blow up a few mailboxes. All the cool kids were doing it and I wanted in on the excitement!

Who can be against us?


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> Frigging Awesome @TexaSmoke, Now let's see that pick in action Leatherneck!!


I wish I could indulge Charlie, but I can't play the guitar. I used to be a drummer (I guess being a Marine beating on things came naturally, lol). Now, my two boys are guitar players and they'll put the pick to use.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I dabble with the drums as well, but only when nobody else is available at church. This is my new baby.









Who can be against us?


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> I wish I could indulge Charlie, but I can't play the guitar. I used to be a drummer (I guess being a Marine beating on things came naturally, lol). Now, my two boys are guitar players and they'll put the pick to use.


Well guess your off the hook Marine.


----------

